
Researchers Rush to Test Coronavirus Vaccine in People- No Animal Trials First - 34679
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/researchers-rush-to-test-coronavirus-vaccine-in-people/
======
scohesc
I'm perfectly fine having it tested on humans - this is apparently the worst
virus we've encountered so far so why not skip the lengthy animal trials and
just skip straight to humans?

